# Testosterone booster that works?



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Is there a decent Testosterone booster that does actually work looking thought the forums about norateen and others seems to be mixed reviews but can anyone actually recommend one that majority of peope can say actually work?

before i spend my hard earned cash!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

testosterone works a treat mate


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Rhino blood mixed with Silverback Semen.

also known as DAA.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

no don't bother..........buy real stuff!!!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Any reason why you don't want to use the real stuff?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Primordial performance sustain alpha liqua vade is supposed to be good. Using it at the moment, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Triazole,diesel test hardcore,testabolan v2,sustain alpha,Testopro, activate xtreme, titanium: Check the reviews of these out. They all do a good job.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Many of them work in the way a SERM or an AI work, and to be honest, being young your aromataze activity would be quite low.

Messing around with estrogen in the hopes to drive up testosterone does nothing for gains.

Estrogen is a necessary hormone, and playing around with some of the stuff on the market can lower libido.

Creatine would be something that is tried and true.

I believe even insulin has a positive effect on SHBG.


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> The only thing i personally would sway towards is Mass FX, as it has science to back it.
> 
> The primary way it works is by stopping testosterone binding to SHBG (SHBG is a globular protein and stops test binding to the androgen receptor), so this increases free testosterone which can then be used for building muscle.


than you would have to vouch for both

a) the old Activate Extreme (on a side note: its on sale @PN, check their twitter page)

B) the new Activate Extreme 

as well, because both have divianil, as have a number of other products.

And from personal experience, the old Activate Extreme worked much better than Mass FX.

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

DAA works very well in terms of boosting testosterone. The problem is that no testosterone boosters place your testosterone in a supra-physiological range so none will ever match the use of ASS.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I never had a test booster that put on gains.

Guys reaching for a magic bullet when diet and training are not in check is a waist of good money.

Inhibiting DHT and estrogen all in the name of spiking Testostrone is flawed science.

Why compromise libido, lipids, even the HPTA on marketing hype that do not prove to do anything other than rid you of your hard earned money?

Shame only a few that are not in the money grabbing understand this.


----------



## ProfDrAndro (Sep 6, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I never had a test booster that put on gains.
> 
> Guys reaching for a magic bullet when diet and training are not in check is a waist of good money.
> 
> ...


reason test boosters dont work for muscle gains is they boost test to a NATURAL high, which does produce alpha male feeling and high libido, but which does not lead to a major improve in gains (supposed you still produced a decent amount of test without that stuff)

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not all test boosters boost libido.

Some of them have DHT inhibitors and this only gets replaced with progesterone once DHT is out of the mix.

DHT is critical for libido, swapping a androgen that is 3 to 5 times more androgenic than testosterone with progesterone which isnt androgenic, kind of kills the environment.

Lets not forget some SERMS actually elivate SHBG (nolva being one), as well as lower IGF-1, allowing for less than optimol environment for muscle growth.

Lets be honest here, estrogen in a cycle helps gains, increases some water retention which also helps leveraging, since young men that want to gain size are lean in the first place, they have no need to curb aromatase as it is already low to begin with.

Here are just some of the claims of supplement hype:

*Gain up to 20 pounds in as little as 6 weeks and shock your friends!*

*
*

*
Add up to 2 inches to your arms, 3 to your quads&#8230; fast! *

*
Rip the seams out of your shirts in no time, we have everything you need! *

*
6 week cycles, 10 week cycles, 12 week cycles, put on as much muscle as you want! *

*
Get bigger, stronger and faster for football, baseball, boxing, wrestling, ultimate fighting&#8230; you name the sport! *

*
Discover legal anabolic agents that work better than the real stuff! *

*
Learn about the power of non-hormonal anabolics... the wave of the future! *

*
Recover lightning fast for even more muscle!*

I happen to hate with a passion the marketing hype that is geared at kids to promote the big muscular body.

One supplement I never hear about that works and works well even same day is Carnosine.

Power lifters use this product and I used it myself (injectable) to get added reps and it is noticible.

But it works, and yet nobody touts its effects.

Here is a link from 5 years ago:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/11178-secrets-l-carnosine.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cheers hackskii, that was very educational, enjoyed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know why these test boosting products upset me, they are popping up like weeds too.

I just hate marketing hype, it is totally geared for young men to get muscular.

But the problem is the claims, they can not be validated.

Propritary blends crack me up, they dont have to specify what is in it.

Roid store in the day had all these herbs that sound like steroids, sold the crap out of them, gains were zero, they were shut down too and pumped on many boards as legal steroids.

A bit of zinc, magnesium, and some creatine and you paid 200 bucks a bottle.

That is criminal.

When the supplement sounds like a steroid, has massive marketing hype, lays stupid claims, this should raise a red flag......STAY AWAY.

Someone has to look out for the lads on the board.

remember too, I have no stake in my posts, I sell nothing, I make nothing, they do.


----------



## musclefitness12 (May 4, 2016)

If I were you go natural! There's a testosterone booster called Pronabolin that's all natural. it will increase your libido and stamina significantly.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Kill a large bullock and drink its blood or TESTOSSERTERONE...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Testosterone seemed to work for me............ no idea why though. :confused1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

musclefitness12 said:


> If I were you go natural! There's a testosterone booster called Pronabolin that's all natural. it will increase your libido and stamina significantly.


 Testosterone is 'all natural'...


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Blue Star Status


----------

